# subs



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

We were out <Snip> and we saw what looked like a sub partially surfaced. But I didn't have my glasses and it was half mile or more distant


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

its got to be somebody visiting, as the Phils at the moment does not have any...
PH Navy's goal: At least 3 submarines
Maybe somebody looking to sell? The Phils wants to buy....


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

colemanlee said:


> its got to be somebody visiting, as the Phils at the moment does not have any...
> PH Navy's goal: At least 3 submarines
> Maybe somebody looking to sell? The Phils wants to buy....


Word is its us subs


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

Ah ok, I thought the fleet canceled its port of calls here for the time being, guess I was wrong. Thanks


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

You know the US Navy had recently announced sending several war ships, (CNN), and subs to this area because of several different reasons, North Korea's recent muscle flexing, China's military advancements in the South China Sea and some joint military exercises with South Korea.

It is quite possible that you did indeed see a US Military Sub in the bay. The US and the Philippines have ongoing discussions about having a US military presence return to the Philippine Islands.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Nuf Said :tape2:









*


----------

